# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Question - GNC Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60

## killshot

Can anybody tell me if (GNC Pro Performance® AMP Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60) is just marketing bullsh*t?, or is it worth the extra money for a whey protein supplement?

----------


## Porky

its bullshat , not worth the extra money , in fact gnc is the worstt place to buy any supps. your best bet is to order protein or supps you need online. if you look around for awhile you will find crazy low prices compared to the high retail you would be paying at gnc, i like gaspari myofusion vanilla, the new pro biotic series vanilla tastes alot better than the older one. but everyoe has a brand they like dont waste your money at gnc bro

----------


## Turkish Juicer

GNC Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60 is about the best protein supplement GNC ever came up with and I am suggesting this based on GNC's customer reviews. 

However, it is not worth the money, unless there is a sale with a significant discount. 

Like anthonyb said, there are better brands out there that could be bought at better prices. 

I would not think twice to buy if there was a sale on certain protein supplements such as ON Pro Complex, Gaspari Nutrition Myofusion and Dymatize Nutrition Elite series.

----------


## Nooomoto

Rule of thumb: Never buy anything from GNC. Their prices are more than double what they should be in a lot of cases.

----------


## Back In Black

Just the name would put me off! Trying a little too hard.

----------


## LILhotE

All for marketing. They told me it was pretty much just added amino acids

----------


## LILhotE

All for marketing

----------


## lilarny

It's not that bad. Overpriced, yea. But as far as a quality protein its actually good. It's about as low a calorie you'll find. 20 grams of protein yields only 93 calories, and less than half a gram of fat. Not to shabby! Next to something like say, syntha 6 is 6 grams of fat per scoop. If course the best time to get it is when its bogo on gold card week.....lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Like everyone said it is good protein but horribly overpriced at 70 dollars for a 3lb tub....even at gold card week its still overpriced...i work at gnc and shop at vitamin shoppe....even with my discount at 30% vitamin shoppe is still cheaper..if u look at other powders youll fimd it has the same if not more quality ingredients

----------


## Far from massive

PURE MARKETING BULLSHIT,

Buy "ON Products" Gold standard protein for a good price on a good whey protein. What you need to look for other than all the bullshit claims is the amount of available protein per gram of product, this number is kinda hard to fake. Any good protein will have "whey protein isolates" as its primary ingredient ( By law it will be listed first on the list of ingredients on the label), many BS cheap proteins use this as a secondary source to save money. Also look for micronized and high BCAA content, Gold Standard has both. But don't think by paying 50 bucks for 2 lbs you are getting anything better. Vitamin shoppe as well as many other retailers have Gold standard for sale for about 55 bucks for 5 lbs, and the bottle is black and makes an excellent container for disposing of your sharps LOL .

----------

